# كتب ودورات ومواقع تهتم بهندسة الطيران



## laklok10 (25 أغسطس 2006)

كتب ، دورات ، مواقع تهتم بهندسة الطيران 


*1 - Star Aviation Engineering Services *EN
*موقع عن هندسة الطيران و يقدم الموقع بعض الخدمات المتنوعة للدارسين*​
*2 - Aviation-Engineering Computer Science Scholarships *​EN
*موقع عن المنح الدراسية في مجال هندسة الطيران*​
*3 - كتب هندسة الطيران *EN *موقع يقدم عرض لأفضل الكتب التي ظهرت في العالم في مجال هندسة الطيران*​*4 - DEA Aviation Engineering *EN *موقع عن هندسة الطيران يتناول التصميمات والمحركات*​

*5 - Aviation Engineering Training Courses *EN *موقع يقدم الدورات التدريبية في عالم هندسة الطيران*​




:78:


----------



## AVio_niCS (29 أغسطس 2006)

*اخي الكريم

لاحظت دخولك للمنتدى من فترة بسيطة فقط..

او بالاصح بهاذا النك نيم.. جايز كنت تدخل بنك ثاني..

المهم, لفت نظري اهتمامك وحماسك للمشاركة..

واشكر مواضيعك الاكثر من رائعة بما انها تمثل هندسة الطيران..

بخلاف كثير من المواضيع الي انتشرت في فترة الصيف عن الطلبة الجدد واستفساراتهم..

انت فعلا احييت المنتدى من جديد بعد فترة ركود..

واحسست بواجب شكرك على ما اعطيت.. 

وموفق دائما والى الامام..

بارك الله فيك..*


----------



## barood (29 أغسطس 2006)

موقع مهندسي الطيران العرب
معلومات ومشاريع وكتب باللغة العربية

www.arabiceng.com


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع.*​


----------



## virtualknight (30 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ehab_dorgham (7 مايو 2010)

thank you very matsh


----------

